# Extreme Makeover @ The Nightmare Factory



## The Bloodshed Brothers

The Oregon School for the Deaf in Salem has run a haunt for the last 26 years called The Nightmare Factory. It is led by Ed Roberts the man responsible for the 1st annual West Coast Haunters Convention which took place in May of 2010. 
They were picked from 5 finalist and are getting there boys dormitory and haunt "madeover" by the ABC TV show Extreme Makeover Home Edition

We had the great fortune to interview Ed for our daily vlog. So here is that, along with the official press release of the event.


----------



## pyro

saw that on mike krausert ( tattoo )facebook page from bad boys scenic design 


-keep an eye out for bad boys scenic design on extrem makeover
http://www.statesmanjournal.com/arti...6011/1001/NEWS


----------



## HouseBloodthorn

*Extreme Makeover: Haunted House Edition*









Ty Pennington (center) leads the volunteer construction crew during braveheart moment of the "Extreme Makeover: Home Edition" at the Oregon School for the Deaf on Monday, Sept, 6, 2010. The construction crew build a new Nightmare Factory haunted house at the school. (TIMOTHY J. GONZALEZ | Statesman Journal)

_Salem,OR - ABC's Emmy award winning hit show Extreme Makeover: Home Edition has announced the recipients of the Salem, OR Extreme Makeover: Home Edition build project.

Tuesday afternoon, Extreme Makeover: Home Edition traveled to Salem's Oregon School for the Deaf (OSD). There the design team met the students of the residential school for deaf and hard of hearing students known throughout the state for its curriculum in American Sign Language. The students learned that OSD would be the recipient of a makeover during their back-to-school picnic when they saw an airplane pulling a 5,000 square foot banner overhead, greeting them with the message: "Good Morning, Oregon School for the Deaf!"

Funds from OSD's annual Nightmare Factory, a spine tingling haunted house held for two weeks leading up to and including Halloween night in the basement of the boys' dormitory, go a long way toward generating much-needed income for the 140 year-old financially-strapped school, a place which students consider their second home. The 12,000 square foot basement where the Nightmare Factory is usually held has become frightfully unsafe. The EMHE design team has just one week to make the OSD basement safe again and tricking it out in a scary and spectacular way for the annual Nightmare Factory. The improvements they make will surely help increase OSD's fundraising revenue for years to come. Along with re-doing the Nightmare Factory, a second building project is going on at the same location that will include dorm rooms and a living area._

More of this article and official website here

Here are some more links about the story. Some of the links provided below will have links to pictures and videos of the project's progress up until the big reveal.

The episode is scheduled to air on Halloween Night, Sunday, October 31st.

Salem Statesman-Journal

KATU Channel 2

OregonLive.com

Bad Boys Scenic Design

Davis Graveyard Blog (FrogOnThePumpkin)

The Oregon School for the Deaf was also the site of the inaugural West Coast Haunter's Convention this past May.

Bad Boys Scenic Design of Green Bay, WI and Oregon-based haunters Chris and Jeff Davis of The Davis Graveyard are actively involved in the haunt's scenic design portion of the project.

I have been asked by Chris Davis to join the Davis Graveyard team in helping with their portion of the project. I gave them an emphatic 'HELL, YES!' and look forward to helping out a truly great guy in Ed Roberts, contributing to such a great cause as OSD as well as working alongside some of my favorite haunters in The Davis' and the Bad Boys Scenic Design crew.

As a relatively new Oregonian and as a haunter and fan of DIY shows, this is the coolest thing to come down the pike in many a moon. Can't wait.


----------



## HalloweenZombie

Too awesome! I wish Tattoo and the crew the best of luck!


----------



## Warrant2000

This is fantastic, I'm so eager to see what they build for them.


----------



## DavisGraveyard

*We are honored to help*

We are so happy to be helping Ed and the kids out, they really deserve this project.

We and the crew spent the holiday weekend working on the project and will spend all weekend down there working with the the Bad Boys crew on a few other rooms.

I wish I could post pictures and tell you what is going on, but I am told that the haunt is a suprise to Ed, he is not allowed to see it until it is done. So we cannot post until after the revel.

I will be taking lots of pictures, I will post them on my blog and here as soon as I can.

Wish us luck....and send Red Bull. We are gonna need it!

Chris 'Frog Queen" Davis and Jeff Davis
www.davisgraveyard.com
www.strangelittlegirlblog.blogspot.com


----------



## Johnny Thunder

Guy/Chris/Jeff - kick-ass!!!


----------



## The Bloodshed Brothers

we are damn proud to call these people our friends! good luck to all of you! cant wait to see the final product


----------



## Terrormaster

Chris and Jeff, you guys ROCK! Kaoru (my wife) watches the show, but I'm gonna get a DVR now for sure cause I just can't miss this!


----------



## Kaoru

I was shocked when TerrorMaster (hubby) said he wanted to tape home makeover! lol! But this sounds great! Can't wait to watch it when it comes out. Thanks for the heads up on this! Can't wait to see the pictures on this!


----------



## Warrant2000

http://abc.go.com/watch/extreme-makeover-home-edition/SH559052/VD5594335/oregon-school-for-the-deaf


----------



## Troll Wizard

I know that this is re-hashing old news, but I just thought I would bring it up again for this year. Once again, the Oregon School for the Deaf and now the Oregon School for the Blind (they combined the two schools last year) are ready to start scaring the pants off of people willing to go through the Nightmare Factory.

As you may know Rob Zombie came up to help work on it and also for the Grand Re-Opening of the haunted house which he contributed to in design and makeup design. The Scarefactory, Inc. from Ohio also donated a large amount of props and labor in the neighborhood of around $100,000.00 if I got my facts straight.

Well after all of that it opened October of 2010, and they had an estimated attendance of over some 33,000 visitors to go through it during that month. So I just thought I would give you a link so that you can see the changes that they have made for this year. It's really great because they have designed it so that each year they are able reset it to offer something new to people.

Here is the link below, from that you can also find out about the West Coast Haunters Convention, which has moved to Portland to bigger facilities. But anyway I hope you enjoy the update! I know I will be going again this year!

http://www.nightmarefactorysalem.com/

Here is a link to the Scarefactory which was involved in developing the material that is used in the Nightmare Factory!

http://www.scarefactory.com/


----------

